
Hyperloop highway: US to India in 3 hours for $50 - nitin_flanker
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/hyperloop-highway-you-could-travel-from-us-to-india-in-3-hours-for-50/
======
Quequau
Yeah, this is not particularly credible.

